# Lifters gym sups



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi all. Recently getting back into lifting after almost a year off and really enjoying it again. 
I've got my diet back to 90% of where it should be (I like my life/food too much to be obsessive with the last bit, & there's only so many times you can eat chicken, rice & broccoli in a day lol)

I've started to use USN anabolic mass as a suppliment again as ive found it always works for me & I get good consistant gains without putting visable fat on. 
The only thing is, as it's not broke, ive never fixed it. I've used it for around 3-4yrs when training on/off. 
I like the taste & no nasty stomach issues. 

But are there any other alternatives that offer better value for money or that anyone has tried and can reccommend?
I used to use myprotein bundles but the all in one USN is easier & gave me better gains. 
Basically didn't want to try something that doesn't really do anything as they can be a bit pricey!

Cheers all


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it

Most myprotein ones taste a bit meh. I know they're cheap but haven't Half had stomach issues with them


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Kimo said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it
> 
> Most myprotein ones taste a bit meh. I know they're cheap but haven't Half had stomach issues with them


I've never had any problems with any myprotein stuff personally. tasets arn't amazing though i agree with that!

Try some from the protein works all there stuff tastes great and i havnt had any stomach issues with it either...... or i may just have a stomach like a cauldron


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

I was a BSN guy for a long time but I had a job working for a metal detector company and managed to get some free samples from Bulk powders.

I have recently switched over to them and cant fault the taste or the product I wouldn't say I have made any major gains but I certainly haven't put any fat on. its a very lean product and I would highly recommend the Lemon cheesecake flavour.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've used bulk powders for whey & powdered oats for the 1st time a few weeks ago & was quite happy with them - the choc orange certainly tasted ok. 
Was going to get some more, but Amazon had a sale on ON gold std whey so loaded up on that & will last me a couple months still. 
Didn't know whether to try the USN Hyperbolic mass next but don't know anyone that's tried it, or something different altogether.

On a side note, if anyone's reading this & thinking of trying an all in one, the usn anabolic certainly gets my thumbs up.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

If you are of the "taste club" when buying protein buy syntha 6 or a McDonald's milkshake (they taste very good but what are you actually buying?). There have been lots of protein tests done on "proteins" and the results are shocking.

*Bargain basement/students :- Nutrisport 90 (doesn't taste great but does the job)

* workhorse proteins :- Myprotein/Bulk Powders/MaxiRaw(bulk arm of Maximuscle) (decent protein % that won't break bank)

* Top of range :- Reflex Nutrition (top ££ but quality stuff)


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I use Matrix nutrition and can't fault them for either protein content, price or taste. All are great in my opinion. 
Their top protein is 86% and £40 for 5kg making it pretty cheap compared to a lot of the other brands.
I've definitely seen better results with their stuff than myprotein and bulk powders.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've just started back too and I get mine from MyProtein. I'm not a vegan or anything but tried some sunwarrior stuff and it made me urge badly.

Just back on standard whey from MyProtein and doesn't give me stomach issues.

Never had a mass gainer before but I think I may need too, aren't mass gainers just loads and loads of carbs?


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

I usually get xl nutrition protein bars from discount supplements. 
60 for £30. But they've sold out. 

Anyone know where I can get some just as cheap?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

+1 for myprotein. great value and with discounts emails never pay more than £10 a kg for recovery/protein. a dedicated recovery powder been one of the most important

did have a stomach issue with there digestive enzymes but changed back to standard whey protein.

looking at the USN is good value at £45 for 6kg but each serving is 300grams! do u drink it with a knife and fork! and theres 50g of sugar in it - your dentist with love you!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry to be a bit of a downer on this, but is there any evidence at all that this stuff actually does anything...?

Like most sport science stuff, it seems to just be awash of massively high marketing from companies trying to sell you their 'groundbreaking' products with massive promises, with about a handful of extremely poorly conducted studies to convince you that it in fact does anything it says. It seems that the premise has a sound theoretical ground, but no actual real world evidence that it has any meaningful effect?

A quick Google search brought up one systematic review, which is hardly convincing to me that I should be parting with my hard earned cash for something that could amount to the effective equivalent of an expensive cup of milk....??

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24435468

As a very basic start, have any of you guys, for example, worked out for a few months and just relied on diet and noticed a difference? I mean a placebo effect is very likely here, but I cant help but be extremely cynical when these companies have such a high turnover and there is such a lack of clear, well conducted studies....


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> Sorry to be a bit of a downer on this, but is there any evidence at all that this stuff actually does anything...?
> 
> Like most sport science stuff, it seems to just be awash of massively high marketing from companies trying to sell you their 'groundbreaking' products with massive promises, with about a handful of extremely poorly conducted studies to convince you that it in fact does anything it says. It seems that the premise has a sound theoretical ground, but no actual real world evidence that it has any meaningful effect?
> 
> ...


Well in terms of 'gains' I have no idea however I can tell that if I don't have just a standard protein shake after working out, the day after I am so sore.

The soreness stays for a good few days too but when I get this in me, I'm good to go the next day! That reason alone says its doing something for me. I guess this would equate to more gains for me as it means I can get lifting again the day after rest day where as without it, I'd be too sore.

However....I'm sure a good protein rich dinner just after the workout would do the same thing but it's convenience.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Olympus health do 10kg of protein for £60. Haven't tried it but that's cheap!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> As a very basic start, have any of you guys, for example, worked out for a few months and just relied on diet and noticed a difference? I mean a placebo effect is very likely here, but I cant help but be extremely cynical when these companies have such a high turnover and there is such a lack of clear, well conducted studies....


Yes, I've done this mate and I definitely notice drops in strength, stamina and increased soreness depending on what protein/supplements I've taken or not taken.
Some are more efficient than others and over the years I've found out what works best for me.
It's also a convenience thing, obviously it's better to eat "real" food but in some cases it's impossible so a protein shake is a great way to get some good nutrition in easily and quickly.
Saying that, obviously it's a massive money market and like most things there are lots of companies trying to sell you effectively the same thing just in more shiny packaging


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

ive been training 20 years, since i was 15, and have seen the explosion in supplements. when i started they was only casein protein that bloated you!

they is few hard facts in weight training but a yard stick is its 80% diet and 20% weights. any clown can throw iron about in a gym for a hr a day but it takes dedication to follow a diet for the other 23. and rest is just as important as training.

but in real world terms you cant eat every 2-3 hours, either due to time, appetite or cost. so supplements are the bridge.

id say a dedicated recovery drink is the most important staright after training, and one i got the most gains with. try phd 2:1 or myprotein recovery.

despite all ive said i got married a few years ago and had the whole of October off training. visited magaluf for a stag, married in jersey and honeymooned in Dubai and Mauritius. and didnt put on or lose a pound! and when back at the gym didnt lose much strength!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I also use the USN one, seems to be the best for me. 

Protein is the only thing I pay attention to, I think I take about 190g/day in total including meals - and calories (I try to keep it under 2500, otherwise I gain fat quite well). Everything else is a PITA and I dont have time for it, yet doesn't seem to make any difference.

Takes longer to gain muscle for me but Id rather look like I do now all year round rather than become fat over winter.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

I eat 3500+ calories on a gym day and struggle to put on weight.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Rayaan said:


> I also use the USN one, seems to be the best for me.
> 
> Protein is the only thing I pay attention to, I think I take about 190g/day in total including meals - and calories (I try to keep it under 2500, otherwise I gain fat quite well). Everything else is a PITA and I dont have time for it, yet doesn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> Takes longer to gain muscle for me but Id rather look like I do now all year round rather than become fat over winter.


do u mean 2500 cals just from protein or total in a day?! a serving of the USN contains 1200 cals alone! :lol:


----------

